# new found use for the cricut -do you use it for halloween



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

cricut vinyls everywhere from my appliances and mirror crows.To pumpkins and tombstones.Do you use it for Halloween?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I use the silhouette cutter to cut out stencils for airbrushing....It's awesome for quickly cutting out all the intricacies.....ZR


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love that design.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I just got a explorer air 2, have not used it, trying to learn, I want to make my own home haunt t shirts


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

I use mine for Halloween ? Make decorations for my nieces and nephew


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

After having mine for 2 years i finally used it not sure why i waited so long 
Made this for my car


----------



## Frostydoo (Jul 30, 2019)

Great ideas! I hardly use mine but now my imagination is sparked! Saki.girl, is that vinyl on the car? Is it any special kind? I really love the apple!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I’ve been looking hard at cricut lately. I think I need one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Frostydoo said:


> Great ideas! I hardly use mine but now my imagination is sparked! Saki.girl, is that vinyl on the car? Is it any special kind? I really love the apple!


it is vinyl and i just used the stuff my kit came with


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Made these


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I have not pulled out my Silhouette in probably a year. Geez I bet my software is so behind on updates! 

Stop inspiring me!! ??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I have not pulled out my Silhouette in probably a year. Geez I bet my software is so behind on updates!
> 
> Stop inspiring me!! ??


I had mine for almost 2 years before i even pluged it in to use lol


----------



## trachcanman (Dec 17, 2015)

I was thinking about buying one to make stencils for the wording on the foam tombstones, paint on the wording them dremel out the words. I have not found a good way to get tombstones lines up and lettered using other methods. I have heard you can get a laser printer to print backward then iron it onto the foam tombstone but don't have a laser printer to see how that works. Has anyone done either?


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I have an old as dirt HP laserjet 4+ that I did try out the reverse lettering and iron it on the blue foam.

It worked well enough, but it’s a very fine balance between transferring ink, getting the paper stuck to the foam and melting the foam! 

Don’t think I took pics of the process, but I’ll see if I have pics of the finished tombstone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Just realized that I posted 2 years ago on this thread that I had been looking or thinking about cricut for a while. Just got one this year! I can’t wait to use it for Halloween. I know I’ll be doing some tshirts. We have a group that goes to a haunted corn maze every year and we usually do stencil painted shirts. This year 4 of us have a cricut so I feel sure that’s the way we will go this year. Probably random decor Also.


----------



## badgermushroom (Sep 28, 2016)

I just bought a Cricut recently too, the Maker! I haven't tried vinyl or shirts yet, but I bought it because it cuts through craft foam that I use a lot for cosplay armor and things like that. Having the machine cut 300 scales for elven armor is a lot faster and neater than doing it by hand, so that finally sold me on it! I do love *trachcanman*'s suggestion of using it to make a stencil for carving out tombstone decor and things like that.


----------



## trachcanman (Dec 17, 2015)

I got the idea from watching a wicked makers You Tube video when they made a tombstone. but didn't show how they made the stencil or what material they used but it looked easier than what I was doing.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, I one for Christmas and I still haven't started to use it. These are all great ideas. Are you all finding the Cricut easy to use?


----------



## trachcanman (Dec 17, 2015)

a_granger said:


> Oh, I one for Christmas and I still haven't started to use it. These are all great ideas. Are you all finding the Cricut easy to use?


not sure about easy to use but once I figured out how it worked I find the stencils make lettering on tombstones easier to do. I print out the whole thing, cut it into individual lines then peel off the individual letters, apply transfer tape to the front, peel it off the backing and attempt to stick it to the painted foam. I am working on tombstones I made last year but didn't have time to write anything on them. I find the expensive permanent vinyl works better than stencil vinyl because it stays on better. I remove the letters, press the vinyl strip down where I want it, outline the letter in black permanent marker if I plan to router out the foam, or I decided in most cases just use the permanent marker to fill in the letter. Once I peel off the vinyl it looks good, if I plan on routering the letters the vinyl stays on till after I router and paint the letters. I am still trying to figure out how the machine works best, and find I have to watch the length of the print to make sure it doesn't end up wider than the tombstone. I got a maker 3 so I can print up to 24 inches wide by 12 inches high, so unless I want to break the message down to two parts my letters run between 1.5 and almost 2.0 inches high. If you plan on doing a lot of lettering I think the cricut is a good way to do it. I have no idea how to do anything else on the machine but know it does a lot of different things I will probably never use. 
the vinyl and transfer tape can get expensive and you have to have a cutting mat and some tools to use the stencils. you can use the transfer tape over and over, I cut one strip wide and long enough to use on each line of what ever I have printed out and the tape lasts thru the tombstone where I am normally transferring three to five lines.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just created these


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Very cool!! And you did those with the cricut?? I really got to start playing with mine.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Very cool!! And you did those with the cricut?? I really got to start playing with mine.


Thank you ya i have a silhouette cameo makes cutting easy hard part is weeding lol


----------

